# 130 size motor questions???



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ive been messing around with my slot car, and ive got my driving skills to the point that iam wide open all the time now. So iam wanting to change motors. 
And since the motor from my slot car and the motors from XMODS are the same, i then tried a Stage 1 (27,000 rpm) motor in the slot car. 
For some reason, it wont go? Iam pretty sure that the XMODS are DC current, and the track is AC current, thats prolly messing it up? Or is it something else? How do i fix this? 
And, ive been thinking about rewinding my stock slot car motor. What # of turns is the best for a slot car? Iam thinking 39T with a 30gauge wire? Will this work?

Also, ive been wondering if there are any independant slot car motor builders out there? I LOVE rewinding XMOD motors, and some slot car motors looks exactly the same except current (i think). So iam wondering, if theres a market for 130 motor builders? I would really like start building some motors for slot car racers!

Thanks
Blake
SBS Motorsports

P.S. Heres a REALLY good 130 motor rewinding tut. for ya: http://www.xmodsforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=2194
also
http://www.xmodsource.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6232


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Could you tell us the dimensions of the arm you are rewinding for example Shaft diameter, stack length, stack dia. and comm diameter? Thank you.


----------

